# USA passenger cars and rustolium paint



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

ok so i have a bunch of USA passenger cars with black trucks i cant stand, i want to paint them. i was up in LOWES today and found a perfect match for the silver truck color i want. is it ok to paint them with rustolium? dont want to damage plastic on trucks. doesnt say if it is good for plastic or not but says its quick dry enamel. see picture of can in video.. any help would be greatful..
Thanks
Nick..


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I use lots of Rustoleum and use it for weathering on trucks. It sticks well and is perfectly safe. 

-Brian


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks Brain i will give it a shot..








Nick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Funny, does not look like a USAT streamliner!!!!! 

I think the wrong video.... will go to the blind driver thread and see if your K4 video is of a usat passenger car!!!!! 

By the way, my USAT passenger trucks are silver, but I guess maybe they do them differently for different road names. Be careful on the paint, try a spot on the inside of the truck and see if anything weird happens! (Like little pictures of TATE appearing) 

Now that would be weird. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Greg,
the video shows the paint can in it, the cars are NYC cars and they have black trucks, cant stand them will look much better silver..... dont worry, anything goes wrong i'l blame brian...he he he








Nick..


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I use different brands of spray paint all the time and have not had any problems. Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw 8 seconds of a bench, with a couple of black wheelsets, a speaker, and a can of paint, the rest of the video is a K4 on it's back. 

I did not see the trucks at all... maybe I missed the obvious? (that can happen!) 

Be sure to do my trick on the brush pickups, helped a lot... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya what Greg say's!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Testors spray enamel on all my diesel trucks and holds up well out doors. its made for plastics. Later RJD


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Best spray paint I've used is Krylon. Super nice silver...and dries faster than anything. Gives a good consistent finish...sometimes rustoleum reacts with the residual mold release and gives you a poor finish.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

And while I prefer Krylon....these were in fact painted with Rustoleum.


----------

